# Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen



## Oviwahn (7. Mai 2016)

Moin moin,

Heute war ich mal nicht Angeln, sondern Tauchen (Apnoe)
Es ist immer schön sich auch mal Unterwasser zu bewegen.
Heute waren Dorsche, Garnelen, Lippfische und eine Krappe unterwegs.
Tauchort: Nähe Nienhagen bei Warnemünde (Rostock (MV))
Tiefe: ca. 2-5m
Untergrund: Steine....Steine.....Steine.... ich glaub da war auch Sand |supergri

Die Problematik dass viele Angler denken das ihr Gerät immer feiner und leichter etc. etc. sein muss - obwohl das totaler Unsinn ist - hat mir heute wieder vor Augen geführt, wie Viele zur Verschmutzung unserer Brandung und Seen beitragen.

Und leider liegen nicht nur viel Schnüre, Haken und Bleie im Wasser - sondern auch einige Fische verenden an diesen Überbleibseln.
Soweit es mir möglich ist sammel ich diese Dinge ein, evtl. _sollte ich mir mal ein Netz dafür zulegen_.
Somit kann ich mir sparen das Zeug selber zu kaufen. :q




Leider konnte das den Dorsch nicht retten.



Da der Fisch aber noch frisch war, habe ich ihn mitgenommen und somit wird er doch noch verwertet.
*Die Hauptschnur ist ca. 0,12mm dick, eher dünner. #d
Die Schnur war nicht verhakt.
Lediglich führte sie über eine kleine Muschelbank und das war für die Schnur zu viel. #q

*Das würde ich kaum im Süßwasser zum Grundangeln nutzen*.

Meine Bitte daher: *Nutzt doch dickere Schnur, überlegt vorher was ihr fangen wollt und passt euer Matieral entsprechend an.
Das schützt unsere Umwelt, Unterwasserwelt, Fische, Vögel (die fressen auch gerne Fische mit Haken im Maul) und euren Geldbeutel.
Und nehmt euren Müll vom Ufer mit! 
*Es sollte doch jedem Angler etwas am Artenschutz und Naturschutz liegen :s

*Ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar aus dem Süden (Bayern) aber was ich manchmal an den Gewässern bei uns an abgerissenen Sachen finde. Mein Gott, mit was angeln da manche Leute. Da sieht man Zusammenstellungen, die lassen einen die Haare zu Berge stehen (gut, bei mir nicht unbedingt , nicht mehr) Mit dem Müll ist es ähnlich, vorgestern habe ich beim Spinnfischen wieder zwei Styropor- Wurmdosen mitgenommen.
Insofern offensichtlich kein Unterschied zwischen dem Norden dem Süden der Republik.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Skrupellose Hirnlosigkeit, die zudem auch noch von den Tackle Firmen durch blödsinnige Produktbeschreibungen und was die Tragkräfte von Schnüren angeht, mutwillig übertriebene Angaben gefördert wird.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Vor Allem bei Stauseen mit Niedrigwasser finde ich oft viel abgerissenes Zeug.
Trauriger Rekordhalter ist bis jetzt die Schwarzenbachsperre mit geschätzt 1 Fund pro m². 
An versenkten Wurzelballen hingen oft mehrere abgerissene Köder.
Das Meiste war Müll und wanderte auch in selbigen.
Dem verwendeten Material nach sind sich die Angler der Hängergefahr durchaus bewusst.

Bei rostigen Jigheads habe ich den Haken abgeknipst, damit sie ein zweites Leben als Dropshotblei führen können.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Vor Allem bei Stauseen mit Niedrigwasser finde ich oft viel abgerissenes Zeug.
> Trauriger Rekordhalter ist bis jetzt die Schwarzenbachsperre mit geschätzt 1 Fund pro m².
> An versenkten Wurzelballen hingen oft mehrere abgerissene Köder.
> Das Meiste war Müll und wanderte auch in selbigen.
> ...



Nun, dagegen kannste auch mit stärkeren Gerät kaum anstinken. Wenn ich aber sehe mit was fürn Material mache Leute auf`n Kutter gehen und die dicken Dorsche ziehen wollen...............,damit würde ich nicht mal auf Aal gehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Der Untergrund besteht natürlich nicht nur aus Baumstümpfen.
Mit Stahl + 40er Mono hast wenigstens gegen das Gestein ab und an ne Chance.

Gegen viele Abrisse kann man aber auch gar nichts machen.


----------



## Oviwahn (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Zum Brandungsangeln nutze ich nur geflochtene Schwimmschnur, da sie auf Spannung gehalten wird ist es eh wurscht dass sie leicht aufschwimmt.
Unter 0,20er geht nix und beschichtet muss sie sein.
Abrisse hatte ich damit noch nie.

Im See muss man etwas Hirn beweisen.
In hängerträchtigen Bereichen kommen bei mir nur Spinnerbaits zum Einsatz oder andere amerikanische Krautköder.
Die Amis haben was das angeht international die Nase ganz vorne - angelindustrietechnisch finde ich die Amis eh am besten, viel weiter entwickelt - bei so einem großen Land aber auch kein Wunder, bedenkt man wo sie ihre Barsche und Hechte noch rausziehen.
Und dazu kommt bei mir eine 0,15er Hochseegeflochtene mit Beschichtung - was für Norwegen reicht, reicht für Seerosen und Wurzeln erst recht.

Abrisse habe ich fast keine und wenn es doch mal passiert ziehe ich zumindest im Sommer einfach mal ne Badehose an.
Hab ja auch kein Geld zu verschenken


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

wohl ein generelles problem.
fange auch immer wieder räuber mit schnurresten, teils mit wirbeln im maul, mit denen ich nicht mal beruhigt auf rotaugen gehen würde.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



Oviwahn schrieb:


> Die Amis haben was das angeht international die Nase ganz vorne - angelindustrietechnisch finde ich die Amis eh am besten, viel weiter entwickelt.



Aber auch nur was Spinnfischen in Binnengewässern angeht. Wenn man sich nur anschaut, was dort als "Posen" angeboten wird, dann gefallen einem die Ferienangelsets aus China auch wieder.

Beim Brandungs- und Strandangeln haben für mich die Briten die Nase vorne und dort findet man dann auch keine filigranen Dünnmontagen, sondern wirklich brauchbare Kaliber.

Und wenn Pacha Mama den Köder frißt, reißt auch irgendwann eine 60er Leine.


----------



## Oviwahn (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Ja das Posenangeln haben wohl die Deutschen perfektioniert, mit Grill und Dosenbier im Anschlag :#2:
Zumindest ist das das Bild was viele in meinem Freundeskreis haben - schon schade.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Da würde ich mir aber viel mehr Gedanken um den Freundeskreis, als um die Posenangler machen. Seit Ferdinand Magellan sollte bekannt sein, dass die Erde keine Scheibe ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Das Problem mit zu dünnen Schnüren, die dann abreißen sehe ich auch besonders beim Friedfischangeln. 

Da wird dann mit 0,10er oder 0,12er auf Karpfen und größere Brassen geangelt...sieht man ja auch oft bei den "Proanglern" Nimmste ein 0,18er Vorfach oder mehr, was eigentlich nur Vorteile bringt biste gleich uncool. Der Reiz scheint nicht beim Überlisten der Fische zu liegen, sondern diese heile aus dem Wasser zu bekommen ohne das sie mit Haken und Vorfach im Gewässer herumschwimmen. Auch eine etwas komische Szene.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Da kannst du hinschauen, wo du willst, es gibt bei jeder Angelart und Methode Sportsfreunde, die dem Dünn-Wahn anheimgefallen sind, weil sie nicht begriffen haben, nicht begreifen wollen, dass fein angeln, im Sinne von sensibel angeln, eine ganz andere Sache ist!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> wohl ein generelles problem.
> fange auch immer wieder räuber mit schnurresten, teils mit wirbeln im maul, mit denen ich nicht mal beruhigt auf rotaugen gehen würde.



Hallo,

da hast Du recht. Im letzten Jahr fing ich einen 65er Hecht, dem hing ein Stahlvorfach aus dem Maul, die Verbindung zur Hauptschnur war abgerissen. Ich frage mich, mit was für einen Scheixxglump (hochdeutsch: sehr schlechtes Gerät etc.) muß man fischen, daß ein 65er Hechtlein einem die Schnur abreisst.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr fing ich einen 65er Hecht, dem hing ein Stahlvorfach aus dem Maul, die Verbindung zur Hauptschnur war abgerissen.


 jo, vorbildlich ein stahlvorfach dran welches man zur not auch als abschleppseil benutzen könnte, aber dann ´ne 20er hauptschnur, oder ´nen 0,5kg wirbel.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



Andal schrieb:


> Da kannst du hinschauen, wo du willst, es gibt bei jeder Angelart und Methode Sportsfreunde, die dem Dünn-Wahn anheimgefallen sind, weil sie nicht begriffen haben, nicht begreifen wollen, dass fein angeln, im Sinne von sensibel angeln, eine ganz andere Sache ist!





Da lob ich mir doch die Hecht-Großköderangler und Welsangler denen die Schnüre nicht dick genug sein können.


----------



## jobo61 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Es ist halt nicht einfach den Golden Mittelweg zufinden, stark genug dass man fair zur Kreatur ist, und so fein dass es auch noch irgendwo Spaß macht. Wie so oft im Leben#c


----------



## Oviwahn (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Beim Welsangeln gehen mir ständig große Hechte ran.
Auch Zander waren schon als Beifang mit dabei.
Mit ner 0.60er geflochtenen und einem 1mm Vorfach.
Und da soll mir einer mal was sagen das die Schnur dünn sein soll, weil sonst der Fisch verschreckt wird |kopfkrat

Was denn Spaß angeht: den kannst du nicht über die Schnur holen sondern nur über Rolle und Rute, im wesendlichen über die Rute und genau bei der Sparen dann wieder viele und die sind knüppeldick.
Und ein 1m Hecht macht an der Welsrute genau soviel Spaß wie an der Spinnangel |laola:


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Glaube nicht das die Drahtarmvorfächer an solch dünnen Geflecht waren. Womit hast du es gemessen? Hast du die Schnur überhaupt gemessen? Sehe auch viel Kraut, schonmal bei viel Kraut in der Brandung gefischt? 

Wenn man weiß wann und wie kann man ohne Probleme mit dünnen Schnüren in die Brandung gehen. 

Schön das du die den Grund bisschen aufgeräumt hast #6


----------



## Stulle (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Super sache das du da aufräumst. Hab ich auch schon drüber fasziniert aber nie durchgezogen. Und von der zu dünn Fraktion hab ich auch einen in der Familie  Das System und die Wirbel sehen ehr etwas robust aus ich nehm 15 er geflochtene die reist nur wenn sie an ne scharfe kante kommt oder zu viel Kraut die ringe verstopft bei dem kneuel gab's wohl etwas das sie beim werfen reißen ließ zb ein gebrochener Ring.


----------



## Oviwahn (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Es handelt sich um eine rund-geflochtene Schnur.
Zum einen kann man ziehmlich genau die Dicke abschätzen wenn man genug Erfahrung hat und zum anderen habe ich die Schnur mit meinen eigenen Schnüren abgeglichen.
Somit kann ich ziemlich genau die Dicke bestimmen.
Zu meiner Erfahrung: Ich fische seid 22 Jahren und habe das noch Old-School gelernt.
Mein Mentor (Ein alter Angler aus meinem Heimatdorf) hat mir häufiger Schnüre zum bestimmen gegeben - er meinte das muss man können und nach vielen Jahren kann ich sagen: Ja das sollte man.
Bei den Unmengen an Schnüren muss ich häufiger nach Gespühr die Dicke bestimmen und ich liege nur selten daneben.
Skill ist eben Skill :vik:

Der Ort ist steinig, mit extrem vielen Muscheln - so ziehmlich jeder Stein hat dort einen extrem guten Muschelbewuchs.
Womit sich die sehr gute Sicht Unterwasser erklären lässt.
Dafür aber recht wenig Kraut - wenn nicht gerade auflandiger Wind ist bekommt man da keine Problem mit dem Kraut.
Wenn man das nicht weiß, dann angelt man mit entsprechendem Gerät.
Savety first
Ich habe dafür kein Verständis

Als ich die Leine gefunden habe war sie komplett krautfrei, das Zeug auf dem Bild ist wärend der Einsammelaktion dazu gekommen - lässt sich halt Unterwasser alles recht schlecht koordinieren.
Und nach 3 Minuten geht einem halt dann auch irgendwann die Luft langsam aus.


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Wird immer bekloppter hier :vik:


----------



## hans albers (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



> Wird immer bekloppter hier


|kopfkrat


erstmal danke,
dass du den salat mitgenommen hast
(wenn auch noch ne mahlzeit dranhíng...)

da dümpeln bestimmt
so einige vorfächer plus blei /gerödel in der ostsee rum....

hier jetzt zu spekulieren ,was letztendlich 
zum abriss geführt hat , ist jacke wie hose..

kann allerdings auch nicht verstehen ,
"am meer" in der brandung,mit
dünneren schnüren zu fischen..
das geht eher in die abteilung spinnfischen für mich.

im übrigen kann auch ne 40 er mono mit 60 er schlagschnur
bei entsprechendem wetter / bedingungen reissen.


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

habe gestern rund 150m Schnur inklusive Rolle (Frontbremse, abgewickelt zu 50%) aus dem Kanal gezogen... wie verliert man so etwas?


----------



## basslawine (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



hans albers schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> kann allerdings auch nicht verstehen ,
> "am meer" in der brandung,mit
> ...



einen Abriss kann es immer mal geben, aber das geht einfach in Richtung fahrlässig.

angle in der Brandung nur .32er bzw. .35er Mono mit .65er/.75er Schlagschnur.

das könnte man jetzt grobschlächtig nennen, nur fällt mir schlichtweg kein Nachteil ein (ausser der generell schlechteren Bisserkennung gegenüber geflochtener).

Das Thema Wurfweite sollte man nicht über die Schnurstärke zu lösen versuchen, sondern über die richtige Wurftechnik.

Gruß Marco


----------



## hans albers (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

bei mir sinds auch 35er und 60er....

hatte bis jetzt nur durch hänger (stein) ma nen abriss 
und auch mal als der bügel umschlug...#t


mir gefällt einfach auch die dehnung insgesamt besser,
aber das ist ein anders thema.

zum fisch bin ich meistens auch gekommen.


mit der wurftechnik stimme ich dir vollens zu.


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Seid ihr das rechts und links von mir mit den 2 und 4 Fischen gewesen als ich 22 hatte? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Finde das ganz schön daneben wenn man heutzutage noch mit Rollen fischt wo der Bügel umschlagen kann #t


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Seid ihr das rechts und links von mir mit den 2 und 4 Fischen gewesen als ich 22 hatte? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


:q:q:q


----------



## Purist (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



Oviwahn schrieb:


> .
> Mein Mentor (Ein alter Angler aus meinem Heimatdorf) hat mir häufiger Schnüre zum bestimmen gegeben - er meinte das muss man können und nach vielen Jahren kann ich sagen: Ja das sollte man.
> Bei den Unmengen an Schnüren muss ich häufiger nach Gespühr die Dicke bestimmen und ich liege nur selten daneben.
> Skill ist eben Skill :vik:



Ich konnte schon als Kind zwischen 0,12- 0,18-0,25-0,30 und 0,35er Mono unterscheiden. Nur klappt das häufig nicht bei kleinen Schritten (z.B. 0,25er von 0,28er) und besonders schwer: Bei dünner Geflochtener (gleiche Marke, gleiche Farbe, angeblich 1-2kg Tragkraftunterschied, Unterscheidung quasi unmöglich).


----------



## großdorsch 1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

ich glaube keiner von euch hat nicht schon unlösbare hänger gehabt. dann gerade beim brandungsangeln kannst du noch so gutes und robustes gerät haben,da kommt es immer mal vor dass das material beim wurf nach gibt. die ganzen kunstköderangler wo in serie gufis,wobbler,blinker usw. abreissen!!! 
macht euch mal gedanken darüber nicht einfach iwelche vorurteile in die welt zu setzten wo dann die nabula usw. aufschnappen und gegen uns verwenden.  
und meistens ist es doch unerfahrenheit bei extrem schlecht zusammen gestelltem gerät. dann versucht denen doch zu helfen.
aber da reicht es meistens nicht,weil ma ja nicht wie im inet unerkannt bleibt,sondern mit den leuten reden muss.


----------



## hans albers (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*



> Finde das ganz schön daneben wenn man heutzutage noch mit Rollen fischt wo der Bügel umschlagen kann #t


naja ,is mir einmal passiert seit 10 jahren...
(ist übrigens ne dam brandungsrolle)

schön, das du deine 22 fische hast ...
mir reichen 2  für nen schönes abendbrot,
aber ich weiss,nur die menge machts .|rolleyes

(ich höre ab 10-15 fischen meistens auf, wenn es gut läuft)


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

10-15 Fische? Ich denke dir reichen 2 :m
Was machst mit den Rest? Ich fange immer nur soviel wie ich auch verwerten kann. 
Du ja wohl leider nicht... Schade!


----------



## hans albers (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

moin..

schrieb ja auch "wenn es gut läuft"

sitze meistens zu zweit ,dann wird geteilt.
danach geräuchert, bzw. eingefroren...

ich bin bestimmt keiner von denen ,
die den hals nicht voll genug bekommen...


hatte jetzt weniger mit dem thema des threads zu tun.
finde  einfach ,
man sollte es nicht übertreiben mit dem feiner fischen,
vor allem in der brandung.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

Hoffe du siehst es auch alles mit einen Augenzwinkern :m:m


----------



## hans albers (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Problematik: Feiner, Dünner - abgerissen*

yap...gibt schlimmeres.





ausserdem:
diskutieren, 
aber nicht diktieren...


----------

